# Mayo heads to Memphis, Love to Minnesota



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/news/story?id=3463045


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> The Minnesota Timberwolves aren't holding onto O.J. Mayo for long.
> 
> Two league sources told ESPN.com that the Wolves have reached an agreement in principle with the Memphis Grizzlies that will send the draft rights of Mayo, Marko Jaric, Antoine Walker and Greg Buckner to the Grizzlies in return for the draft rights to Kevin Love, Mike Miller, Brian Cardinal and Jason Collins.


...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yep just saw it on sports center


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

*Woah! Antoine Walker Got Traded?!?!?!?*


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Shimyyyy


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Memphis already has enough guards, I don't like it on their part. plus, we don't get Gay Love


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

On a serious note, I don't think that this is a bad trade for Minnesota. Jefferson/Love/Brewer/Miller/Foye is not a bad group.


On an even more serious note, this means that Gay Love will never happen.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Conley, Mayo, Gay


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I repped Av before I saw this...

we better book that plane ticket for you...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wooooow. Mayo, Shimmy, Love, Custodian, Twin, and Mr. Adriana Lima all involved in one trade? What a mega deal!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

no ****in way.........


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

BG44 said:


> I repped Av before I saw this...
> 
> we better book that plane ticket for you...


maaaaaaaan

thank god for the celtics or id be on suicide watch


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Seriously, I'm upset. We'll never get to see Gay Love on a basketball court.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

X Dah Creator said:


> Conley, Mayo, Gay


Don't forget Kwame and Darko up front


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

McFail strikes again :no:........He must be out to destroy the Minnesota franchise or sumthin. What.An.Idiot.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Told you guys McHale was taking Love out of this draft!

Of course it doesn't help my mock draft that he performed a trade.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

And the Pilsbury Draftboy continues to leave havoc in his wake. I don't think Mayo's going to be a great SG playing alongside someone like Conley. Crikes.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

McHale + Love = McLovin!


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

<===== Karma finally worked for me....


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Damn McHale. I probably would have had the top 5 right on my mock if he didn't pull these shenanigans.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> <===== Karma finally worked for me....


Trading a better player for a worse player is karma working out?


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Miller>Mayo. suckaz


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Somewhere, theKEAF is in hysterical laughter.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> Trading a better player for a worse player is karma working out?


Opinions are like...


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Vuchato said:


> Miller>Mayo. suckaz


Oh my....let me introduce you to defense.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Whoa. People are actually down on Memphis' side of this? :crazy:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I guess the Grizz are banking on Marc Gasol.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> Whoa. People are actually down on Memphis' side of this? :crazy:


My favourite part of the trade is that McHale traded the big expiring contract and agreed to eat Brian Cardinal's deal in the process. Hasn't anyone ever explained to him that the the guy trading _up_ in the draft is supposed to be the one to pay? My only problem is that I don't think Mayo's going to be very good playing next to Conley. (But if they were trading Conley for a Ben Gordon type this would be a huge win for them.)

EDIT: Also, will there be a worse defensive team in the NBA next year than the one starting Love, Jefferson and Mike Miller in the frontcourt?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Isiah > Mchale


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Vuchato said:


> Memphis already has enough guards, I don't like it on their part. plus, we don't get Gay Love


no, but you do get Gay Mayo


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> no, but you do get Gay Mayo


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NrXLlYweows&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NrXLlYweows&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Love better fill out every degree of his potential for Minnesota..

I swear, if McFail screws up one more time, he's officially worse than Isiah. How is this guy not fired?? Feed his *** to the Wolves..


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Isn't Hoiberg supposed to take over for McHale soon?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

BG44 said:


> Somewhere, theKEAF is in hysterical laughter.


No actually I'm doing the moonwalk.

:smoothcriminal:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think Stern needs to let every franchise sign a formal apology to being competitive. Not that it helps, but this is just pathetic if you are a Wolves fan. McHale is reaching Elgin Baylor territory with that trade.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dissonance19 said:


> Isn't Hoiberg supposed to take over for McHale soon?


Hoiberg is the GM. Not sure why they are absolving him of blame here. This is a terrible deal. Okay, Mike Miller is basically a role player due to his mentality, but they also give up Brian Cardinal's contract and they just got OJ Mayo, who fits perfectly with their group.

Yes one of Lowry or Crittenton is gone, but they should be alright. Memphis finally did something smart.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i actually feel that minny got the better end of the deal - they got rid of really bad contracts for players who have less time plus trade value... and they got kevin love, who isn't too far behind oj mayo.

jason collins is an expiring, and i guarantee you that mike miller is much easier to dispose of than anyone they gave up... brian cardinal has 1 less year than either yaric or walker too. 

memphis is the stupid one here - they got the short end. look at all the bad contracts they absorbed, and then they went out and got oj mayo when theyr'e loaded with guards. wtf?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i actually feel that minny got the better end of the deal - they got rid of really bad contracts for players who have less time plus trade value... and they got kevin love, who isn't too far behind oj mayo.
> 
> jason collins is an expiring, and i guarantee you that mike miller is much easier to dispose of than anyone they gave up... brian cardinal has 1 less year than either yaric or walker too.
> 
> memphis is the stupid one here - they got the short end. look at all the bad contracts they absorbed, and then they went out and got oj mayo when theyr'e loaded with guards. wtf?


Memphis isn't loaded with guards. They have Conley and Lowry at the point, Crittenton and Mayo are combo guards, that's it. I don't see how anyone could say that this is not a good deal for the Grizzlies.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> My favourite part of the trade is that McHale traded the big expiring contract and agreed to eat Brian Cardinal's deal in the process. Hasn't anyone ever explained to him that the the guy trading _up_ in the draft is supposed to be the one to pay? My only problem is that I don't think Mayo's going to be very good playing next to Conley. (But if they were trading Conley for a Ben Gordon type this would be a huge win for them.)
> 
> EDIT: Also, will there be a worse defensive team in the NBA next year than the one starting Love, Jefferson and Mike Miller in the frontcourt?


Why? Are you a fan of running two combo-guards at the same time?


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

HKF said:


> Hoiberg is the GM. Not sure why they are absolving him of blame here. This is a terrible deal. Okay, Mike Miller is basically a role player due to his mentality, but they also give up Brian Cardinal's contract and they just got OJ Mayo, who fits perfectly with their group.
> 
> Yes one of Lowry or Crittenton is gone, but they should be alright. Memphis finally did something smart.


Jim Stack is the Minnesota GM. Hoiberg and Babcock are both assistant GMs.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

croco said:


> Memphis isn't loaded with guards. They have Conley and Lowry at the point, Crittenton and Mayo are combo guards, that's it. I don't see how anyone could say that this is not a good deal for the Grizzlies.


Will it be a good deal if Mayo is not in Memphis in a few years?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

croco said:


> Memphis isn't loaded with guards. They have Conley and Lowry at the point, Crittenton and Mayo are combo guards, that's it. I don't see how anyone could say that this is not a good deal for the Grizzlies.


that's 4 young prospects sharing 2 positions.. it's an overload. especially considering they don't have ANY prospects at the 4/5 positions.

larry brown said it... the point guard is the true reflection of the coach. now the grizzlies will have a slew of young inexperienced point guards. when you're trying to improve as a team, i think ti's really important to have someone who can provide leadership at the point guard position.

memphis should probably trade at least one of their point guards.. maybe to the clippers or something.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

bballlife said:


> Will it be a good deal if Mayo is not in Memphis in a few years?


I seriously suspect that Mayo won't be in Memphis _next year_. If I'm reading the signs right the Grizz are about to roll the dice on a trade that could put them on the map for good.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

bballlife said:


> Why? Are you a fan of running two combo-guards at the same time?


Mayo is going to be a very good PG in the NBA. The idea that the 1 has to be your point guard is archaic and needs to die. If your best PG has the size to play the 2, why shouldn't you find someone like Mario Chalmers to play the 1 and let your 2 be the point? Magic regularly lined up at four spots for the Lakers, but was always the PG. Wherever LeBron is playing he's Cleveland's point. Mayo should be the point wherever he's playing, and given the rumours floating around, I suspect he will be.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Mayo can be a great PG period. It's not his fault, they tried to make him into a scorer exclusively in USC, he was just doing what his coach told him to do. Plus he is a great player on both ends of the court. Great defense, great range on his jumpshoot, strong penetration skills, good vision.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

afobisme said:


> that's 4 young prospects sharing 2 positions.. it's an overload. especially considering they don't have ANY prospects at the 4/5 positions.
> 
> larry brown said it... the point guard is the true reflection of the coach. now the grizzlies will have a slew of young inexperienced point guards. when you're trying to improve as a team, i think ti's really important to have someone who can provide leadership at the point guard position.
> 
> memphis should probably trade at least one of their point guards.. maybe to the clippers or something.


I still don't see the overload when it's clear that Conley and Mayo will be the starters. You can bring Lowry as an energy guy off the bench, moving Crittenton only makes sense if you can get a solid big in return.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

bballlife said:


> Will it be a good deal if Mayo is not in Memphis in a few years?


If you don't have faith in keeping players you might as well contract the franchise. Mayo's star factor isn't that special on an NBA level anymore, not with guys like Kobe, Lebron and others.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

croco said:


> I still don't see the overload when it's clear that Conley and Mayo will be the starters. You can bring Lowry as an energy guy off the bench, moving Crittenton only makes sense if you can get a solid big in return.


look at their frontcourt. they have one guy with potential, and that's rudy gay... who doesn't even have a post up game or rebound like a "big." i'll say it again.. they have 4 guards with potential and 0 power forwards/centers with potential. they had kevin love (a power forward) but decided to trade him away for ANOTHER guard + horrible contracts. and when you're a young developing team, you probably need a vet point guard to help the younger players understand hwo to play the game (because PGs are the ones who direct the flow of the game). 

if conley and mayo are going to be the two main guys, that means javaris crittenton and kyle lowry aren't going to get enough playing time to develop into good players.

at this point, i don't even see what the point of trading for kwame was for... if they're going to abosrb these terrible contracts like this.


----------



## Tmac235 (Jun 23, 2008)

I honestly think that Mayo is a better player than Love, and the Twolves will be regreting having traded him :lol:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

imo, i don't think you can say "mayo is better than love" ... who's better is still up for grabs. by that logic, i don't think you can say mchale's trade was that heinous.

you have to remember that oj mayo has been known to have quite a few character issues while love is known to be a hard working nice guy.

seems to me like a lot of people make their judgments 95% based on athleticism.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

afobisme said:


> look at their frontcourt. they have one guy with potential, and that's rudy gay... who doesn't even have a post up game or rebound like a "big." i'll say it again.. they have 4 guards with potential and 0 power forwards/centers with potential. they had kevin love (a power forward) but decided to trade him away for ANOTHER guard + horrible contracts. and when you're a young developing team, you probably need a vet point guard to help the younger players understand hwo to play the game (because PGs are the ones who direct the flow of the game).
> 
> if conley and mayo are going to be the two main guys, that means javaris crittenton and kyle lowry aren't going to get enough playing time to develop into good players.
> 
> at this point, i don't even see what the point of trading for kwame was for... if they're going to abosrb these terrible contracts like this.


They just traded for Darrell Arthur too and I honestly don't think that he is a worse prospect than Kevin Love. It happens all the time that guys like Arthur slip in the draft because of bogus issues. Marc Gasol is also going to be a solid center in the NBA, that's already a huge upgrade over Warrick/Milicic/Brown/Collins/Cardinal and whatever bum. 

The only bad contract is the one of Jaric, but they already cashed in for getting the expirings of Kwame Brown and Jason Collins because they could get Mayo for him.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

btw, mayo's pic on espn looks like sam mitchell.. maybe it's just me.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

was there any chance that mayo wasn't a 3 year rental in minnesota? anyway, i don't think this trade is a big deal either way, i'm not big on mayo or love.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Even if Mayo was in Memphis for 4 years (yes the duration of his rookie contract), Lebron, Reggie Miller, Clyde Drexler, Tim Duncan have proven you can be one of the biggest stars in the world playing somewhere that isn't considered a glamour city. 

Darrell Arthur has a lot of talent and the fact that he fell to 27, says a lot more about the NBA than it does about him IMO. You have a scrub dude from the Congo going before this guy and when he's the starting 4 man for the Grizz over the next 10 years, this will look like Boozer all over again.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Where the hell is Mayo going? I don't get this. 

He is in Memphis. 

Also, Memphis had a deal in place to send J Critt to Washington if McGee was off the board. The offseason just began...


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I think it's a good trade for Minnesota. I would have also been fine with keeping Mayo, but we had a lot more work to do to ditch all the B.S. Instead, we have a very good prospect in Love AND another very good player in Miller without giving up anything we wanted, and in fact dumping things we don't want (Walker, Jaric, Buckner). And even the garbage we took back is somewhat helpful. Collins, in particular, will fill a role here that we desperately need: someone over 6'10" with some sort of pulse. Cardinal, well, nobody's perfect. He'll probably end up a fan favorite, though (as he sits in street clothes beside Madsen).


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Jason Collins is without a pulse. He is worthless.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, he's tall and he's not Greg Buckner, Antoine Walker or Marko Jaric. Before this deal, our players over 6-10 were ... uh ... [nobody]. And our players over 6-9 were Al Jefferson. Our players 6-8 or over, now we're cookin' with Mark Madsen and, if we re-signed them, Gomes and Richard.


----------



## Trayhezy (May 19, 2006)

The grizz got 2 million dollars off of this year's salary cap number with this trade with Walker having a team option for next year that definately will not be picked up. The numbers worked out with the Grizz coming up on the good side of the salary dump for this year and next because both Cardinal and Collins are guarnteed through next season. I also think Arthur is a better player than Love. I was at the final four and saw Memphis dominate love but Arthur dropped 20 and 10 in the title game so I think the Grizz came out good.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Walker already wanted a buy out with minny, he will definately ask out of memphis


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm a dancing machine! :banana: :bbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

luther said:


> And even the garbage we took back is somewhat helpful. Collins, in particular, will fill a role here that we desperately need: someone over 6'10" with some sort of pulse. Cardinal, well, nobody's perfect. He'll probably end up a fan favorite, though (as he sits in street clothes beside Madsen).


Jason Collins' averages read like binary code. He is just horrible. The Wolves could bring back Ervin Johnson, and there would be no discernible difference whatsoever.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Rawse said:


> Jason Collins' averages read like binary code. He is just horrible. The Wolves could bring back Ervin Johnson, and there would be no discernible difference whatsoever.


Thats a fairly good comparison, in fact. Ervin Johnson > Jason Collins


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Thats a fairly good comparison, in fact. Ervin Johnson > Jason Collins


Jason Collins might be the single worst player on the offensive end this league has ever seen.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

croco said:


> Jason Collins might be the single worst player on the offensive end this league has ever seen.


I look forward to comparing him to Madsen. And anyway, I don't care about his offense. Jefferson provides plenty of that down low.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Lol...you do not have an appreciation for how inept Collins is on offense. Jersey fans told us but we had to actually see it in action.

Madsen>Collins


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I sort of look forward to it, actually. But really, I am actually just happy to have a big who can play a few minutes and defend and rebound some. I'm not delusional: I know we're getting someone two teams were pleased to unload. But really, we had nobody of any size at all. If he can play 15-25 mpg in the frontcourt, I'd be fine with it. 4-5 ppg, 5 rpg...that's fine with me if he defends.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Jason Collins' averages read like binary code. He is just horrible. The Wolves could bring back Ervin Johnson, and there would be no discernible difference whatsoever.


I take this back. Looking at the numbers, I've done Ervin Johnson's prime a great disservice.

He's closer to a bigger Yogi Stewart, without the shot-blocking.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yogi F'n Stewart. SMH


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

luther said:


> I sort of look forward to it, actually. But really, I am actually just happy to have a big who can play a few minutes and defend and rebound some. I'm not delusional: I know we're getting someone two teams were pleased to unload. But really, we had nobody of any size at all. If he can play 15-25 mpg in the frontcourt, I'd be fine with it. 4-5 ppg, 5 rpg...that's fine with me if he defends.


I don't know if Al Jefferson is looking forward to it. You can basically just double him without having to worry about Collins at all, someone like Ben Wallace can at least pass the ball. He would have some value if he could rebound, but he can't even do that. He is worthless at this point if you are trying to win games.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> Walker already wanted a buy out with minny, he will definately ask out of memphis


And we'll gladly let him go. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I wish the Sonics would get Jason Collins. I really wanna see what it's like having him on my team on a nightly basis. He used to average 4/2 in 25 MPG. Those must've been some really entertaining 25 minutes.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

DienerTime is never going to like the Grizzlies now!


----------

